# how to get commercial accounts



## iski3d (Apr 9, 2001)

what would be my best way to inquire to businesses about theyre snowplowing accounts? go to the town hall and find out who owns the property, or ask to speak with a manager? what do you guys do?


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Talk with the owner/mnger. of the establishment to find out the property mgner. is or find out who you should contact about snow services. Then just go from there.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

It will depend on the type and size of the accounts your going after.Small commercial will usually be handled by the owner,or manager.The larger stuff may have an outside property manager,or management company who handles that stuff.

Either way,you need to be prepared.A good proposal is key.Do your homework,and have everything ready.Set up an appointment to see the person who makes the final decision.No sense wasting time pitching to someone who is just going to pass the info on.

Take references,insurance info,etc, along with you,so they can see your a professional outfit.

Don't be scared to go after the big stuff,you'll be surprised what you might get.

Lastly,don't price cheap.You'll be judged on price,and people think they get what they pay for.Stick to your guns on pricing,it will pay off.You don't want the cheap ones as clients.


----------



## iski3d (Apr 9, 2001)

wow thanks for the help guys ill let you know how it goes!


----------

